# Channel catfish question



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

What bait do you guys use for shorefishing for larger channel catfish?


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Cut shad, sucker chubs, cut bluegill. My three favorite.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Love raw shrimp 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I commonly go after catfish at Springfield lake. That makes it hard to catch the larger catfish before the smaller ones eat my bait. I am also using chicken liver.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

cut shad. Its all I pretty much use any more. got turned on to it last year and have had great success with it. Oh yeah, youse fresh caught, not the store bought.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

castmaster00 said:


> I commonly go after catfish at Springfield lake. That makes it hard to catch the larger catfish before the smaller ones eat my bait. I am also using chicken liver.


For some reason, chicken liver does tend to draw the small ones. Do like the other guys said and try cut bait. The fresher the better. I like to catch a small bluegill on the spot. Just fillet it and cut into 2 inch chucks, or larger if targeting larger fish. Pass the hook through it once and leave the hook point exposed.:Banane57:


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

I buy fatback, cut it in strips, and let it soak in mayo and garlic powder. 
The big ones seem to love it.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

large pieces of shad< bluegill< skipjack herring or white perch is what I use. All fresh or cught fresh put in a bucket on ice, and frozen to keep fairly fresh. I never put them directly on the ice because I was told it leaches the oils out of the bait(or the blood) It has been a long time since I have shore fished for them. Don't discount live blue gill, suckers and gold fish either.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Got 5th in a tourney at mosquito this year from shore using only raw shrimp

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Benny Roberts "Sure Shot" is the best bait i've ever used!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

i use shrimp when i go, but when the action slows, i put a few drops of pure anise extract on the shrimp and let it soak in. seems to create some excitement. i also have a jar of garlic seasoning in my bag that i have wanted to try on shrimp, but have yet to do it.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Cats LOVE shrimp scampi .


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Shrimp or live bluegill


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Creek chubs, just thread them on your hook like a rubber worm. I thread them on because of gar in the river, but I catch more channels like that than using them alive. Shoving the hook through them must get the juices flowing. I catch a lot of nice channels like this while flathead fishing in the river. Everything loves creek chubs.


----------

